# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ؟بخوام پیام نور ثبت نام کنم کلا چقدر باید هزینه کنم؟

## kar

با عرض سلام خدمت همگی
ببخشید من نظام قدیم و متولد ۱۳۷۹/۲/۱ هستم.میخوام یه سال دیگه پشت کنکور بمونم ولی سربازیم چی میشه؟بخوام پیام نور ثبت نام کنم کلا چقدر باید هزینه کنم؟بعد ثبت نام کنم و کلاساش رو نرم مشکلی پیش میاد؟دارم دیوونه میشم خواهش میکنم راهنماییم کنین):

----------


## Dorhato

مطمئنی میخوای پشت کنکور بمونی؟
پیام نور بستگی داره به رشته ای که میخوای انتخاب کنی، و علاوه بر هزینه ثابت، دروس پایه ، عمومی و اصلی و پایان نامه در صورت داشتن فرق میکنه.

----------


## rezamh

سلام دوست عزیز.پیامنور اصلا لازم نیست حتی انتخاب واحد کنی و بری کلاس.میتونی دوترم پشت سرهم مرخصی بگیری.کلا ترمی ۲۰۰ تا ۲۵۰میشه.نهایته دوترم ۵۰۰.بعدم که دیگه قبول شدی انصراف میدی و تمام و میری دانشگاه جدید

----------

